# Sitting a Wood Stove on a Fireplace Hearth



## abullx (Nov 26, 2014)

Is it okay to sit a wood stove on a fireplace hearth?  Can the hearth do okay with the heat?  What about the wood under the hearth?

I have a open masonry fireplace, fire brick inside the box, and a regular brick hearth extending 20" out.  I want to sit a wood stove on the 20" hearth part, run stove pipe up the chimney and then extend the hearth.  House built in 1994.


----------



## pen (Nov 26, 2014)

Just to make certain, this is a traditional fireplace and not an pre-fab insert of any kind?

When you say "sit a wood stove on a fireplace hearth" do you mean just take the wood stove and set it in there?  Or were you planning to take the legs off of the wood stove?

What stove are you putting in?

Welcome to the site, and good luck.

pen


----------



## Grisu (Nov 26, 2014)

Many stoves only need ember protection in a hearth. Thus, you would be fine even when there are combustibles under the hearth. Others have relatively modest thermal protection requirements which would be met by a thick enough brick hearth. Do you already have a stove in mind? What's the height of your fireplace opening?


----------



## weatherguy (Nov 26, 2014)

Do you want to do something like this?


----------



## abullx (Nov 27, 2014)

Yes- it's a traditional fireplace.  The stove is a early 70's Gatling wood stove- side loading, rear exhaust.  The legs are 5.75" long.  I will not be taking the legs off.  I received the stove from a family member that bought it new.  I have the original paperwork but the paperwork is mostly a sales brochure.  It has hardly any real information.  The picture WeatherGuy posted shows exactly what I want to do.  My set up would be basicly like that.  I would place the stove on the hearth, run a pipe out the back and up the chimney, and then extend the hearth for ember protection.  I can actually fit the whole stove in the hole but I wanted to sit the stove out as far as I could so I could get as much radiant heat as I could out of it.

Grisu- Height of the opening- I can measure it when I get home.  I am working tonight.

If the fireplace wasn't built with the intention to have a stove on the hearth, how is it okay to sit a stove on the hearth?

Thanks to you all for the reponses.  I really appreciate it!!


----------



## coaly (Nov 28, 2014)

abullx said:


> If the fireplace wasn't built with the intention to have a stove on the hearth, how is it okay to sit a stove on the hearth?



Your question pertains to minimum floor protection. It is not always a simple answer.
Stoves are tested to determine the required protection. This is given in R-value, K-factor, or C-Factor. There are formulas to convert thermal resistance (R) to thermal conductivity (K), or to thermal conductance (C). Mineral board was a common protection material that was used as a standard years ago with a K-factor of 0.29 for 1/8".  Many with shields require little to no thermal protection, only ember protection in case burning embers fall out. This is stated in installation instructions of UL listed appliances.
Here is a page with materials used in hearths to give you an idea of what protection your materials provide.

https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/articles/k_values_what_does_it_all_mean

NFPA 911 Standard has a section for older untested (or non-listed by UL) stoves with minimum clearance and floor protection required. This is sometimes referred to as the "generic" clearances. An overview is found here showing difference with leg height;

https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/articles/wood_stove_clearances_installing_it_safely

Notice the size and minimum extension required in front of loading door as well.


----------



## abullx (Nov 28, 2014)

Thanks Coaly.


----------



## Grisu (Nov 28, 2014)

Check with your local code authority whether they adopted NFPA 211 for their stove hearth requirements. It is likely but not a given. Ask also your insurance if they allow the installation on an unlisted stove. Some members had their coverage denied/cancelled when the insurance heard of their old stove.


----------

